# الفنان عادل امام يشن هجوما قويا على الاسلام, يحارب الحجاب و يهاجم الدعاة



## THE GALILEAN (2 ديسمبر 2006)

الفنان عادل امام يشن هجوما قويا على الاسلام, يحارب الحجاب ويهاجم الدعاة

قدمت قناة روتانا الاسبوع الفائت مقابله مع الفنان عادل امام 
وفي اثناء الحوار سالت هاله سرحان عادل امام عن رايه في الدعاة المسلمين فقال ("احنا كنا في زمان عبد الناصر عايشين كويس اوي لغايت ما جم الاخوان المسلمين البتوع دوله وكمان جيه اخ اسمه عمرو خالد..هوه عمرو خالد عايز منا ايه؟؟تخيلي ان بقول انا عايز الجيوش العربيه تذهب الى غزه هوه فاكر نفسه ايه عشان يقول الكلام ده هوه فاكر نفسه صلاح الدين...لا يا عمر خليك انتا بالدين بتاعك ملكش دعوه بالسياسه السياسه ليها نسها).


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*واضح طبعا الانقسامات اللى حاصلة بين المسلمين وبعضهم !! يعنى مش مع حد غريب ..*
*وطبعا إذا انقسمت مملكة على ذاتها تخرب ..*

*فاروق حسنى..حسين فهمى .. عادل إمام..*
* والبقية تأتى ..*​


----------



## lord12 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:


> *واضح طبعا الانقسامات اللى حاصلة بين المسلمين وبعضهم !! يعنى مش مع حد غريب ..*
> *وطبعا إذا انقسمت مملكة على ذاتها تخرب ..*
> 
> *فاروق حسنى..حسين فهمى .. عادل إمام..*
> * والبقية تأتى ..*​



ياعم انقسامات ايه
ايه جاب الشيوخ للرويبضه
عادل امام ايه ده اصلا الي يقول رأيه في الدين
احنا مش بناخد بأراء الزنادقه


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (2 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> ياعم انقسامات ايه
> ايه جاب الشيوخ للرويبضه
> عادل امام ايه ده اصلا الي يقول رأيه في الدين
> احنا مش بناخد بأراء الزنادقه


 

ههههههههه دلوقتى بقوا زنادقة ؟؟


----------



## lord12 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:


> ههههههههه دلوقتى بقوا زنادقة ؟؟



طول عمرهم زنادقه
شايفهم متدينين اوي يعني


----------



## فادية (3 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> ياعم انقسامات ايه
> ايه جاب الشيوخ للرويبضه
> عادل امام ايه ده اصلا الي يقول رأيه في الدين
> احنا مش بناخد بأراء الزنادقه




انت بتقول على الي بينطقو بالشهادتين زنادقه !!!!!!
سبحان الله


----------



## lord12 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> انت بتقول على الي بينطقو بالشهادتين زنادقه !!!!!!
> سبحان الله



وانتي عارفه يعني ايه زنادقه اساسا
ليه كل كلامك كدا بيبقى عن جهل


----------



## Raymond (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها...............
هو منكم و عليكم...مسلم زيك زيه....بل هو سفيرا للنوايا الحسنة...و عندما يذهب لاي بلد يستقبل استقبال الرؤساء....فمن انت اصلا لكي تقول علي شخص انه زنديق ؟؟؟ و  زنديق ليه ؟؟؟؟ و هو انت عارف يعني ايه زنديق ؟؟؟ و لا كلمة كده و طلعت و خلاص؟؟
و لا هو رمي الناس بالباطل و خلاص....؟؟؟؟؟
و لا انت علشان حرقك أوي انه مش عاجبو الاخوان و عمرو خالد.....؟؟؟؟؟
و لا تكونش انت من دار الافتاء لتقول انه زنديق ؟؟؟
كان اولي انك ماتردش و تسيب كل واحد في حالة عن انك ترد كده*


----------



## lord12 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها...............
> هو منكم و عليكم...مسلم زيك زيه....بل هو سفيرا للنوايا الحسنة...و عندما يذهب لاي بلد يستقبل استقبال الرؤساء....فمن انت اصلا لكي تقول علي شخص انه زنديق ؟؟؟ و  زنديق ليه ؟؟؟؟ و هو انت عارف يعني ايه زنديق ؟؟؟ و لا كلمة كده و طلعت و خلاص؟؟
> و لا هو رمي الناس بالباطل و خلاص....؟؟؟؟؟
> و لا انت علشان حرقك أوي انه مش عاجبو الاخوان و عمرو خالد.....؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



طيب قولي انت يابو العريف يعني ايه زنديق
ورينا شاطرتك كدا ادام انت عمال تتريق


----------



## Raymond (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*يعني انت بتتهرب من السؤال ؟؟؟*


----------



## Raymond (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*بجد يعني لو مش عارف قول ... و انا اوردهالك من معاجمكوا...معاجم اللغة العربية....قولي ياريموند انا مش عارف....لكن ما تهربش بالاسلوب ده*


----------



## SSG (7 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *يعني انت بتتهرب من السؤال ؟؟؟*




هو يعنى أنتم ما تتهربوش من السؤال!!!!!!!:dntknw: :ranting: 

على فكرة يا ريمون باشا دريت شو عمل معاكم جون تومي كان عاوز يعمل مقلب كتير حلو.:yahoo: :yahoo: 

والله راجل الولد ده، طبعا تذكر موضوع الشاب اللي عاوز يقتنع في الاسلام.:beee: :beee: 
واللي تقدروا عليه انتم حذف المواضيع زيع المواضيع اللي كتبتها أنا واللي ما تأدروش تنكروها.​



> لن نحني الجباه و نصمت عندما نسمع "أن الدين عند الله الاسلام" ...
> سنناقش للنهاية...بالعقل و القلم
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------



لا أنتم وغصبا عليكم انحنيتوا للجباه وأن شاء الله راح تنحنوا.olling: 
اقرأ موضوعي التالى وجاوبني عليه.:t32:


----------



## Raymond (7 ديسمبر 2006)

SSG قال:


> هو يعنى أنتم ما تتهربوش من السؤال!!!!!!!:dntknw: :ranting:
> 
> على فكرة يا ريمون باشا دريت شو عمل معاكم جون تومي كان عاوز يعمل مقلب كتير حلو.:yahoo: :yahoo:
> 
> ...




*نعم يا عزيزي الغير الفاضل...
نحن لم نتهرب من السؤال.... و ده واضح جدا ... و كلمة زنديق يا عزيزي موجودة في جميع المعاجم ... و انت تعلم ذلك هذا لو انك قريت من قبل....لكن الاستاذ المسلم هو الذي تهرب بتغيير دفة السؤال و تحويله اليا مرة اخري.... اليس هذا هروب ؟؟؟

و انا اسف لاني ماعرفش الاخ جون كان عايز يعمل ايه .... لاني مقل في الدخول شوية هذه الايام...
لكن عموما انا كنت قد انسحبت من الموضوع ... لما الاخ جون قال انه هو الذي سيتكلم و هو الذي سيرد و يحاور الاخوة المسلمين....

و غير كده مالكش عندي ....
اما موضوع الجباه....فلن نحنيها .... و موضوعك مكانه مش هنا اساسا يا أخ....
حطه في مكانه الصحيح الاول .... و بعدين نبقي نرد عليك ... لان هنا ركن الاعلانات و الاخبار فقط*


----------



## SSG (7 ديسمبر 2006)

الغير فاضل دديدون 

خبر مشرفينك ما يحذفوا المواضيع وبعدين نحطها في مكانها.


----------



## Raymond (7 ديسمبر 2006)

SSG قال:


> الغير فاضل دديدون
> 
> خبر مشرفينك ما يحذفوا المواضيع وبعدين نحطها في مكانها.



*لماذا لا يحذف مشرفيني مواضيع الاستاذ المحترم "محمد باشا" ؟؟؟ 
هل لانه لا يرد علينا ؟؟؟ بالعكس.... محمد باشا شرس جدا ... لكن بالادب و الحق...
تكلم بأدب .... تكلم بالحق ... اورد البراهين ... فلن يحذف كلامك اي شخص .. و لو مش مصدقني اسأل samehvan و محمد باشا ..... فهم مسلمون محترمون*


----------



## Scofield (7 ديسمبر 2006)

SSG قال:


> هو يعنى أنتم ما تتهربوش من السؤال!!!!!!!:dntknw: :ranting:
> 
> على فكرة يا ريمون باشا دريت شو عمل معاكم جون تومي كان عاوز يعمل مقلب كتير حلو.:yahoo: :yahoo:
> 
> ...




تصدق بالله انا كنت عارف انه مسلم و بيعمل كده بس كنت واخده على قد عقله
أصلى عارف ان المسلمين جبناء زى نبيهم و مرة يعملو ستات "وده أصلهم" ومرة يعملو مسيحين عاوزين يأسلمو ههههههههههههههههههه
جبناء


----------



## Raymond (7 ديسمبر 2006)

1- طلبوا بناء كنائس، فحصلوا على بناء كنائس في كل قرية في مصر بما لا يتلاءم مطلقاً مع عددهم؛ فهم لا يتجاوزون سبعة مليون من سبع وسبعين مليون مصري.

2- أصبحوا يسيطرون على أربعين في المائة من الاقتصاد المصري.

3- جرى العرف السياسي بتعيين اثنين منهم وزراء في كل حكومة
----------------------------
*اين يحدث هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ في مصر ؟؟؟؟؟ انا عشت في مصر 21 سنة .... لم اسمع عما قلته الان
و هل عائلة ساويرس المسيحية هي التي تسيطر علي 40% مرة واحدة من اقتصاد مصر ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## أنا المسلم (7 ديسمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> تصدق بالله انا كنت عارف انه مسلم و بيعمل كده بس كنت واخده على قد عقله
> أصلى عارف ان ***** جبناء زى **** و مرة يعملو ستات "وده أصلهم" ومرة يعملو مسيحين عاوزين يأسلمو ههههههههههههههههههه
> جبناء





تدري أنطرد SSG ولكني ما زلت معاكم.

تدري ليش أنطرد علشان جاب الحقائق أقرأها قبل ردين.
طبعا الساكت عن الحق شيطان أخرس.

جون تومي ما لي علاقه بيه بس متابع ردوده لأني كنت أكتب في موضوعه.

تدري ليه دخل باسم مسيحي لأنه حاول طرح موضوع بدون طرد.
طبعا السب السابق ما راح أكرره وأسبك تدري ليه لأني محترح نفسي.​


----------



## Raymond (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*يا سيدي .... الدلييييييييل ... عايزين دليييييييل ... و ليس "قالولو " هي الدليل...
7% او 10% من المصريين ... كيف يمتلكون 40% من اقتصاد مصر ؟؟؟
فهمهالي دي لو سمحت*


----------



## Raymond (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*اين الدليل ؟ هو الدليل قالولو ؟*

*يا سيدي .... الدلييييييييل ... عايزين دليييييييل ... و ليس "قالولو " هي الدليل...
7% او 10% من المصريين ... كيف يمتلكون 40% من اقتصاد مصر ؟؟؟
فهمهالي دي لو سمحت*


----------



## أنا المسلم (7 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *يا سيدي .... الدلييييييييل ... عايزين دليييييييل ... و ليس "قالولو " هي الدليل...
> 7% او 10% من المصريين ... كيف يمتلكون 40% من اقتصاد مصر ؟؟؟
> فهمهالي دي لو سمحت*



انت اسأل نفسك حبيبي المصري عمره ما جاب الصدق عن أمواله. هذي واحدة.

الثانية، أنا فاهم وعارف يعني   40% كيف روح شوف كيف محلات بيع الخمور كيف شغلها ماشيء.
يا سيدي خلها مستورة.


----------



## أنا المسلم (7 ديسمبر 2006)

********************

*عندما تحترم الاعضاء تعالي واشترك مرة اخري*

*فا انت انسان غير محترم وغير مرحب بك هنا*

*ارجع الي منتدياتك المفلسة و روح قولهم انا انتصرت علي المسيحين*

*وطردوني علشان انا قليل ادب ومش محترم وبتريق علي الاعضاء وبحط مواضيع كوبي وباست*

*coptic man*


----------



## Raymond (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*بس انا احب اقول ل "انا المسلم" ان الخمور تدفع عليها ضرائب عند استيرادها ... و محلات الخمور تدفع ضرائب....و هذه الضرائب يعطي منها للموظفين الحكوميين مرتباتهم الشهرية ...... هذه نقطة
اما "الحشيش" و "البانجو" المنتشرين بطول و عرض مصر ... و البودرة ايضا .... لم نسمع يوما في الجرائد ان "بطرس شارك في جلب احدي شحنات المخدرات" أو "القبض علي مرقس اثناء اتجاره في المخدرات"
بل كل من يظبطوا يكون اسمهم "محمد .... سيد .... سعيد ... أحمد" يعني مسلمين .... 
و طبعا المخدرات ماعليهاش ضرائب ............... شفت بقي الفرق ؟ المسيحي اللي بيتاجر في الخمرة اللي المسلمين بيشربوها .... بيدفع للدولة فلوس .... و للموظفين فلوس ....
اما الناس التانية ..... هاهاهاهاهاها ضحكتني يا شيييخ ياللي انطردت لقلة الادب*


----------



## masry_1979 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى .

اصدقائي المسيحيون عندما تتكلمون عن امثال عادل امام وحسين فهمي فهؤلاء لا يمثلون الإسلام  .

هتقولولي انت هتكفرو  لا مش هكفروا لكن بص مين اللي بيتكلم وطريقة كلامو .

في واحد صديق لي مسيحي عندما ذكرت موضوع عن القمص / زكريا بطرس أمامه شتم فيه ولعن اللي جاب ابوه (بالنص ) 

هل هذا يمثل الفكر المسيحي ، هل هذا يمثل وجة نظرك يا ريمون طبعا لا .

فلا تأخذ هؤلاء الرويبضة مثال للمسلمين وانت تعلم هذا جيدا ولكنك تكابر هذا رأيي فأرجو تقبله .


----------



## lord12 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
انتوا خلتوني انا الي بتهرب من السؤال
اذا كنت انا الي سألتكم الاول
والحجه عليكم انتم
انتم الي اعترضتم على كلمة زنديق
عايزين تقلبوا الحقائق دلوقتي
انا اعلم جيدا يعني ايه كلمة زنديق والا ماكنتش قولتها
بس انا عايز اعرف ايه وجه اعتراضكم
هل بتعرضم لمجر الاعتراض فقط ام بتعترضوا عن وعي
انا مستني ردكم وبلاش اسلوب قلب الحقائق ده


----------



## Raymond (10 ديسمبر 2006)

يااااااا LORD12
اسمحلي اوردلك كلامك و كلام اللي ردوا عليك و بعدين اجاوبك .....

ياعم انقسامات ايه
ايه جاب الشيوخ للرويبضه
عادل امام ايه ده اصلا الي يقول رأيه في الدين
احنا مش بناخد بأراء الزنادقه
=========================== ده كان كلامك
فقالت لك فادية
انت بتقول على الي بينطقو بالشهادتين زنادقه !!!!!!
سبحان الله
===========================

*جميل ؟؟؟؟ يعني فعلا هي مش غلطانة .... انت قلت علي واحد نطق الشهادتين انه زنديق ..
و زنديق دي معناها كالاتي ....
من معجم "العين" أقدم المعاجم العربية علي الاطلاق للخليل بن احمد ....ص420  جزء 1
زندق: الزِّنديق .... زَنْدَقَةُ الزِّنديق: ألا يؤمن بالآخرة، وبالربوبية.   "يعني كافر"

و أدي معجم "الصحاح في اللغة" ص239  جزء1
زندق
الزِنْديق من الثَنَوِيَّةِ، وهو معرّب، والجمع الزَنادِقَةُ، والهاء عوضٌ من الياء المحذوفة، وأصله الزَناديقُ. وقد تَزَنْدَقَ. والاسمُ الزَنْدَقَةُ

فانت يا عزيزي اتهمت مسلما بالكفر و عدم الايمان بالربوبية و اليوم الاخر....
و انا اتركك يا عزيزي لتسأل أحد الشيوخ عن سوء مافعلته...و هو اتهام مسلم أخر "زيك زيه" بالزندقة اي بالكفر.....

عايز تقول حاجة يا lord12 ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Raymond (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*اما عن الاخ صديقك يا أخ مصري  اللي شتم الاب  زكريا بطرس......فالمسيح لعن الشتامين ...... فالمسيحي لا يشتم و لا ينجس لسانه .... و هذا خلق مذموم في ديننا يا عزيزي ... فليقل رأيه ما شاء لكن دون تجريح او شتيمة في اي شخص ... فحرية التعبير مكفولة للجميع يا عزيزي بالادب...
اما عن عادل امام و حسين فهمي.....فهذه اراءهم الشخصية ....كما انك لك اراءك الشخصية... فهم لم يطالبوك ان تتبع اراءهم....و لا ان يتبع اراءهم اي شخص.....فهذه حاجة اسمها "حرية التعبير" يا عزيزي..... دعهم يقولوا ما في داخلهم ... و لا تأخذ به...فانت غير مطالب بذلك....و لا أي شخص...فقط استمع و اتفق أو اختلف....مش مهم...بس المهم انك ماتغلطش في حد... و يكون رأيك لنفسك ماتفرضوش علي حد....زي ماهما لم يفرضوا أراءهم علي أحد....بل هي مجرد وجهات نظر شخصية لا أكثر و لا أقل*


----------



## masry_1979 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

> اما عن الاخ صديقك يا أخ مصري اللي شتم الاب زكريا بطرس......فالمسيح لعن الشتامين ...... فالمسيحي لا يشتم و لا ينجس لسانه .... و هذا خلق مذموم في ديننا يا عزيزي ... فليقل رأيه ما شاء لكن دون تجريح او شتيمة في اي شخص ... فحرية التعبير مكفولة للجميع يا عزيزي بالادب...
> اما عن عادل امام و حسين فهمي.....فهذه اراءهم الشخصية ....كما انك لك اراءك الشخصية... فهم لم يطالبوك ان تتبع اراءهم....و لا ان يتبع اراءهم اي شخص.....فهذه حاجة اسمها "حرية التعبير" يا عزيزي..... دعهم يقولوا ما في داخلهم ... و لا تأخذ به...فانت غير مطالب بذلك....و لا أي شخص...فقط استمع و اتفق أو اختلف....مش مهم...بس المهم انك ماتغلطش في حد... و يكون رأيك لنفسك ماتفرضوش علي حد....زي ماهما لم يفرضوا أراءهم علي أحد....بل هي مجرد وجهات نظر شخصية لا أكثر و لا أقل



يا عم ريمون انا بتكلم عن طريقتكم في الحكم على الإسلام من خلال اقوال السفهاء من
المسلمين فأنت بالطبع تجزم بأن صديقي هذا أخطأ وانا اعرف انه اخطأ من وجهة نظرك فلم آخذه دليل عليكم كما تفعل انت . وانت تذكر قصة القس المحروقي فلم ادعي ان هذا القس يمثل كل القساوسة .

اما بالنسبة لرأي حسين فهمي وعادل امام 

عادل زفت هذا يقول رأيه بكيفو وأنا من حقي انقض رأيه .

حسين فهمي أعتذر يعني عرف خطأه وأعتذر عنه ولا داعي لنقضه .


وبعدين أنتم النصارى المفروض اكثر الناس تشجيعا للحجاب لأن سيدتنا العظيمة مريم العذراء لا تظهر في صوركم الا بالحجاب والراهبات في الكنائس يضعون غطاء على الرأس ( لا أعرف ماذا تسمونه ) فما المشكلة في ستر الشعر .

على فكرة شكل الراهبات بيبقى جميل جدا .


----------



## Raymond (11 ديسمبر 2006)

masry_1979 قال:


> يا عم ريمون انا بتكلم عن طريقتكم في الحكم على الإسلام من خلال اقوال السفهاء من
> المسلمين فأنت بالطبع تجزم بأن صديقي هذا أخطأ وانا اعرف انه اخطأ من وجهة نظرك فلم آخذه دليل عليكم كما تفعل انت . وانت تذكر قصة القس المحروقي فلم ادعي ان هذا القس يمثل كل القساوسة .
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا يا عزيزي


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

اله ظهر الحق على السنتهم


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

[b قال:
			
		

> فاروق حسنى..حسين فهمى .. عادل إمام..[/b]
> * والبقية تأتى ..*[/center]



فاروق حسنى عندما كان فى ايطاليا كان ضمن مظاهرة للشواذ

حسين فهمى طبعا عارفين كان متزوج مين و كانت بتمثل و هى عارية فى بعض الافلام و ربنا يتوب علينا جميعا 

عادل امام  اغلب افلامة ساقطة و عرى و اباحية


----------



## THE GALILEAN (26 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim


> عادل امام اغلب افلامة ساقطة و عرى و اباحية



لا احد ينكر ان افلامه فيه خلاعة طبعا
ولكن يا اخي هناك نساء كثر مثقفات ضد الحجاب


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> Im Muslim
> 
> 
> لا احد ينكر ان افلامه فيه خلاعة طبعا
> ولمن يا اخي هناك نساء كثر مثقفات ضد الحجاب



هناك ايضا مسيحيات و مسيحيين مع الحجاب


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> Im Muslim
> 
> 
> لا احد ينكر ان افلامه فيه خلاعة طبعا



و انت عايز اية من واحد كل شغلة عبارة عن خلاعة و مسخرة
عايزة يعنى ينادى بالحجاب ؟؟
دة حتى شغلة يقف


----------



## الحوارالصادق (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*يا سلام يا امام...ياجماعه انتم كده بتزودا ذنوب عادل امام..مش كفاية أفلامه اللي مش هيقدر يقابل بيها ربنا..لأه كمان إسم عادل امام اقترن بالحرب على الإسلام!!!.. هنيئاً لك يا عادل امام لما قدمته لأعداء دينك من فرص عظيمة ضد الإسلام..أرى يا أحبائي أنكم تذهبوا لعادل امام وتعرضوا عليه الدين المسيحي..ولو إني ما انصحكوش عشان هتلاقو أفلام طالع فيها المسيحين ارهابيين وخلافه مما يقدمه الآن...من ليس له خير في دينه ليس له خير في أي شئ آخر..عذرا أيها المسيحيين لا تشوهوا هذا المنتدى بذكر اسم عادل امام لأنه أحقر من هذا بكثير...يا خسارة يا زمن" كلام امام أصبح قرينه ضد الإسلام".. هو ده فعلا السيناريو المتوقع لإنحطاط المجتمع والأخلاق اللي احنا عايشين فيها..*


----------



## الباشا (13 يناير 2007)

لكل جاهل منكم  اعلمو  ان الاسلام لا يقارن باقوال وافعال الناس 

                انما افعال الناس واقوالهم تقارن بالاسلام 

                 يعني زي عادل امام او فاروق حسني وغيرهم فاقوالهم وافعالهم ليست من الاسلام 

                   ولذلك الاسلام يتبراء منهم كما انتم تبرءتم من القس المشلوح بتاع اسيوط 

              فاكرين ولا ناسييييييييييييييين  انتم تتبرءون بالذي يخالف عقيدتكم وتقولون عنه انه لا يفقه 

         شىء في النصرانيه  ، ونحن ايضا نتبراء منهم ونقول عنهم انهم لا يفقهون شىء


----------



## king (14 يناير 2007)

خليهم يعرفو رائيهم فى بعض على الاقل عادل امام قال الحقيقة


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (30 يناير 2007)

هناك وجهات نظر لا يمكن الالحاح عليها كثيرا في عصو يعتقد فيه كليا بقدرة قوى الخارج حيث يسود الاعتقاد بتكوين العقول عن طريق الدعايه خاصه


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (30 يناير 2007)

المسلم الذي يقول الحقيقه يقولون عليه هذا لا يمثل السلام


----------



## ابو البراء (11 مارس 2007)

عال اما معروف بعدائه ضد الاسلام اللهم اهده او انتقم منه


----------



## ابو البراء (11 مارس 2007)

نحن برءاء من عادل امام كما تتبرئون انتم من الراهب بحيرة


----------



## BITAR (15 مارس 2007)

lord12 قال:


> طيب قولي انت يابو العريف يعني ايه زنديق





lord12 قال:


> ورينا شاطرتك كدا ادام انت عمال تتريق



معزره ممكن اعرف من سيادتكن معنى كلمه ذنديق 
اذا كانت كلمه حلوه اذا يبقى كلام الذنديق عادل امام صحيح
اما اذا كانت كلمه وحشه يبقى قصدق تسب الفنان عادل امام
مش هطول عليك لانك تقصد سب الفنان عادل امام
ملحوظه :
انت الذى ذكرت كلمة ذنديق 
عرفنى من فضلك معناها​


----------



## اميره فيكتور (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفنان عادل امام يشن هجوما قويا على الاسلا*

انا بصراحه شايفه انها حاجه عاديه جدا انى عادل امام يقول كده وده رايه الشخصى لازم نحترمه واى فنانه خدت قرار بالحجاب فديه حريه شخصيه ليها بس متهايلى انها لا تعمل فى التمثيل لاننا مالناش ذنب نتحمل اختيارها على الشاشه


----------



## magednady (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفنان عادل امام يشن هجوما قويا على الاسلام, يحارب الحجاب و يهاجم الدعاة*

ياجماعة هما فى اية والااية  مش كفاية عليهم ابونا زكريا بطرس  ما بينيمهمش ليل ونهار وكل يوم شيخ يرجع فى كلامة:yaka:


----------



## masry_1979 (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفنان عادل امام يشن هجوما قويا على الاسلام, يحارب الحجاب و يهاجم الدعاة*



> اليوم 09:10 AM
> اميره فيكتور انا بصراحه شايفه انها حاجه عاديه جدا انى عادل امام يقول كده وده رايه الشخصى لازم نحترمه واى فنانه خدت قرار بالحجاب فديه حريه شخصيه ليها بس متهايلى انها لا تعمل فى التمثيل لاننا مالناش ذنب نتحمل اختيارها على الشاشه



اميرة فيكتور  احترم وجهة نظرك رأيت فيك احترام وجهة نظر الآخرين وبتقولي نحترم وجهة نظر والحرية الشخصية للفنانات المتحجبات ....هذا شيء جميل جدا .

ولكن  ...

لماذا لا تعمل في التمثيل ..... اليس التمثيل يجسد الواقع ... اعتقد انك ستجاوبين بنعم ..

اليس لك صديقات مسلمات محجبات ... اعتقد انك ستجاوبين بنعم ...

اذا ما العيب في لبس الممثلة الحجاب فهذا تجسيد للواقع . 

شكرا ​


----------



## يوسف المطرف (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفنان عادل امام يشن هجوما قويا على الاسلام, يحارب الحجاب و يهاجم الدعاة*

أأولاََ  عادل امام منو؟؟؟؟؟   واحد ممثل  الحيوان انضف منه ومن افعاله اللي نشوفها بالافلام  من اغراء والخ00


وكلامه اللي يقوله هذا راي شخصي وكلام طالع من انسان لايسوا  100  فغلس عند المسلمين 

وان كان سفير للنوايا الحسنه هذي مشكلته مومشكلة المسلمين وشي راجعله 

وماقالولك سفير حق نوايا الاسلام


وعمرووو خالد منو هذا بعد استغفرالله هذا  بيزة مايسوا  يشتغل  بالتلفزيوون  يبي الفلووووس

ولمن الواحد يسبه مومعناتها  انه اهوو امير الاسلام لا ياابابا هذا واحد مادري من وين طالع

وفجأأه صار داعيه او بالاحرى شكله شكل نصاااااااااااااااب

ولمن الفنان عادل امام تكلم عنه بصراحه بصراحه واحد يستاااهل 

ولمن عادل امام  تكلم  مومعناتها  انة عادل امام تكلم عن شخص محبب عند الاسلام

او له كلمه علا فكرة ترا محد يحبه عمروو هذا


----------



## Ahmed Maher (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفنان عادل امام يشن هجوما قويا على الاسلام, يحارب الحجاب و يهاجم الدعاة*

*من ذكرتهم فى موضوعك عاشوا أعمارهم فى أحضان النساء الساقطات وفى البارات .. من هم حتى يتكلموا باسم الإسلام ويتكلموا عن الحلال والحرام؟*


----------



## BITAR (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفنان عادل امام يشن هجوما قويا على الاسلام, يحارب الحجاب و يهاجم الدعاة*



Ahmed Maher قال:


> *من ذكرتهم فى موضوعك عاشوا أعمارهم فى أحضان النساء الساقطات وفى البارات .. من هم حتى يتكلموا باسم الإسلام ويتكلموا عن الحلال والحرام؟*


الفنان الكبير عادل امام سفير النوايا الحسنه التابعه للامم المتحدة
واذا كان التمثيل يدل على شخصيه ممثيليها
فما رايك فى شمس البارودى وحسن يوسف ووجدى العربى سهير البابلى 
وامام مسجد البحيره الذى ادى الامتحان بدل طالب بكليه الشريعه وتم ضبته(جريده الاخبار المصريه يومى الاحد او الاثنين الماضيين )
ما رائيك فى هذا التمثيل الازهرى
تحياتى


----------



## Ahmed Maher (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفنان عادل امام يشن هجوما قويا على الاسلام, يحارب الحجاب و يهاجم الدعاة*



BITAR قال:


> الفنان الكبير عادل امام سفير النوايا الحسنه التابعه للامم المتحدة
> واذا كان التمثيل يدل على شخصيه ممثيليها
> فما رايك فى شمس البارودى وحسن يوسف ووجدى العربى سهير البابلى
> وامام مسجد البحيره الذى ادى الامتحان بدل طالب بكليه الشريعه وتم ضبته(جريده الاخبار المصريه يومى الاحد او الاثنين الماضيين )
> ...


*في القرآن الكريم نقرأ في موضوع التوبة آيات عدة، من ذلك قوله تعالى: { إنما التوبة على الله للذين يعملون السوء بجهالة ثم يتوبون من قريب } (النساء:17) ومنها قوله سبحانه: { قل يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعًا } (الزمر:53) ومنها قوله عز من قائل: { وهو الذي يقبل التوبة عن عباده ويعفوا عن السيئات } (الشورى:25) وقوله جلَّ علاه: { ألم يعلموا أن الله هو يقبل التوبة عن عباده } (التوبة:104) .
ويقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم *[SIZE=-1]*"أن الله يقبل  التوبه من عبده مالم يغرغر*"
*فمتى تاب العبد وأخلص النية لله يغفر الله له.وعلى حد علمى ان الممثلين اللى ذكرتهم تابوا واخلصوا النية لله ولا نزكى على الله أحدا..
وعادل إمام مهما كبر سنه تلاقيه فى اى فيلم بيجرى وراء الخمرة والنساء بمنتهى السذاجة زى مايكون شاب مراهق منحرف دون أى مراعاة لسنه.. ولذلك أكرر سؤالى من هو عادل إمام حتى يفتى فيما يجب ومالا يجب؟
*[/SIZE]


----------



## BITAR (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفنان عادل امام يشن هجوما قويا على الاسلام, يحارب الحجاب و يهاجم الدعاة*

عادل امام فنان تحدث فى هذه القناه
مثل الفنانين والفنانات
صابرين & حسن يوسف & ميار الببلاوى & وجدى العربى & عبير صبرى 
& منى عبد الغنى & سهير رمزى & وسهير البابلى ........الخ
واضح انك متفرج جيد للسينما فبرجاء المرور على بعض من الفضائيات وانت تسمع العجب من هؤلاء المذكور اسمائهم اعلاه
تحياتى 
ملحوظه
لماذا لم يرد عليه اى من الوعاظ على كلامه


----------



## magednady (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفنان عادل امام يشن هجوما قويا على الاسلام, يحارب الحجاب و يهاجم الدعاة*

البيتو من زجاج ميحدفش الناس بلطوب


----------



## magednady (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفنان عادل امام يشن هجوما قويا على الاسلام, يحارب الحجاب و يهاجم الدعاة*

العايز يشد فى شعرة يشوف ابونا زكريا بطرس


----------



## veansea (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفنان عادل امام يشن هجوما قويا على الاسلام, يحارب الحجاب و يهاجم الدعاة*

_يا جماعه اللى يقول الحق فى الدنيا دى يقتلوه
ولا ايه
وسيبوكوا منهم 
انا مبقيدش عارفه هيهدروا دم مين ولا مين
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يللى ربنا يقويهم طبعا على هدر الدم 

يللى مشكور على الخبر الجامد ده ​_


----------



## al safer_3 (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفنان عادل امام يشن هجوما قويا على الاسلام, يحارب الحجاب و يهاجم الدعاة*

*اعتقد ان عادل امام ترك خرافات محمد والقران*


----------



## Ahmed Maher (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفنان عادل امام يشن هجوما قويا على الاسلام, يحارب الحجاب و يهاجم الدعاة*



al safer_3 قال:


> *اعتقد ان عادل امام ترك خرافات محمد والقران*


*طيب كمل كلامك وقول ... واتجه إلى النساء والخمر


*


----------



## يارب اهدنا للحق (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اولا: لقد قرأت قوانين المنتدى وفي احد القوانيين عدم سوء الأدب والشتم.
احد المشرفين واسمه Scott في المنتدى وصف الرسول صلى الله

 عليه وسلم والمسلمين بالجبن واظن ان هذا من سوء الأدب 

وكذلك العضو al safer_3 قال اعتقد ان عادل امام ترك خرافات 

محمد والقران و هذا من قمة سوء الأدب ونحن والحمد لله 

عندنا في ديننا العظيم ان الذي يسب عيسى عليه السلام او يستهزىء به او باحد 

الأنبياء عليهم السلام يخرج من دين الأسلام بالكلية وعقابه شديد عند الله ولا احترام ولا تعظيم فوق هذا قال تعالى ( امن 

الرسول بما انزل اليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل امن بالله وملائكته 

وكتبه ورسله لانفرق بين احد من من رسله...الى اخر الآية)

فالمفروض من الشخص ان يناقش  ويبدي رأيه دون التعرض لأحد بالشتم والأستهزاء وخصوصا الأنبياء عليهم السلام 



ثانيا: باللنسبة لعادل امام وكلامه في الحجاب فالله عزل وجل 

افترض في ديننا الحجاب لستر المرأة وحفظها وصيانة كرامتها  وهو 

الزامي للمرأة المسلمة فاءذا قال عادل امام او غيره انه لا مشكلة 

في نزع الحجاب والله سبحانه وتعالى اوجبه فعليه الأختيار اما ان 

يوجب الحجاب ويوافق امر الله او  يقول بالحري في لبسه او نزعه  

فيستلزم ذلك تكذيب الله سبحانه وتعالى لأنه اما هو المحق والله 
حاشاه المخطىء(وطبعا وصف الله بالخطأمن اعظم الأنتقاص والكفر) او الله المصيب وهو المخطىء وهذا هو الحق.



وأخيرا يجب على الأنسان ان تكون نيته معرفة الحق وليس الخصام وستقول نعم هذا صحيح اذا يجب على فلان ان يتبع .اقول انظر الى نفسك اولا وكن صادقا مع نفسك في انك تريد الحق لا غيره  كن صاقا في قصدك لاتنسى كن صادقا في قصدك ولاتخف ولا تقلق من اي شىء ما دمت تريد معرف الحق فستوفق حتما له لا لغيره 
باءذن الله

واسأل الله ان يهدينا جميعا للحق*


----------



## assyrian girl (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفنان عادل امام يشن هجوما قويا على الاسلام, يحارب الحجاب و يهاجم الدعاة*

hhahahhaahah i love him so much he such as gd actor in the whole egypet n even in all arab country


----------



## assyrian girl (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفنان عادل امام يشن هجوما قويا على الاسلام, يحارب الحجاب و يهاجم الدعاة*

oh forget to tell you thx alot for this nice topic and God bless you


----------

